# Well Impressed, Adrian Flux..



## TidyTobes (Jun 20, 2007)

23yo, 1yr NCB, R33 GTR Vspec, Lightly Tuned, All Dcelared...

..£1422 Comp

Got mates paying that on Escort Turbos...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Thasts really great,wait till you need a claim.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

^
^
^
What he said.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Adrian Flux are sponsors of the GTROC and also have a Club Liaison Officer so, should you ever need, if you don't get much joy with any claims you can always contact the Club and we will put you in touch with their rep


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

My troubles with AF were loooong before I had a GT-R.

I'm aware of their connection to the club mate, but I wouldn't use them now on principle.

Has anyone in the club claimed from them yet? It would be interesting to hear their experience.

Do they do agreed value and pay out on that value?
Do they do like for like replacement?
Do they do track day cover?


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Their customer service is 'primitive' 

Won't be renewing with them


----------



## ADR33GTR (Jul 1, 2007)

ive just been insured via adey flux for £1085 im 24, 4yrs no clames and no points . thats for my R33GTR V-spec.. not bad realy will come down a fair bit when im 25


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

ADR33GTR said:


> .. not bad realy will come down a fair bit when im 25


I'm with AF mate, in your boat last yeah and a year on...it doesnt 

- Kevin.


----------

